# Angel Accelerator (ToAru) vs Magneto (Marvel)



## Shiorin (Nov 6, 2010)

vs 


Mag actually beat FUZE=Kazakiri?

Let's take a different direction. Here both men are geniuses with similar personalities, endowed with only a single, but extremely powerful ability.

Wiki Links -> Vector Control vs Master of Magnetism

*Location:* Academy City
*Distance:* 1 km

*Knowledge:* Full
*Mindset:* IC


----------



## Pika305 (Nov 6, 2010)

I seem to recall a Magneto vs ToAru being done before...


----------



## Watchman (Nov 6, 2010)

I recall the same thing. It didn't end well. I don't expect much different in this thread.


----------



## lambda (Nov 6, 2010)

Magneto chucked the planet into the sun?


----------



## Shiorin (Nov 6, 2010)

As far as I could find, it was Magneto vs a different character from the ToAru verse, with different gimmicks.

Not like he can solo the ToAru verse altogether.


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 6, 2010)

Good god not again, first Angel mode accelerator has no new feats at all, while he can probably deflect most of magneto attacks I dont see breaking magneto shield.


----------



## MisterShin (Nov 6, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Good god not again, first Angel mode accelerator has no new feats at all, while he can probably deflect most of magneto attacks I dont see breaking magneto shield.


Angel Accelerator only feat so far is tanking a Euro-Asia destroying blast Without using Vector powers.

Anyway how is magneto suppose to get past the vectors?
Magnetism uses vectors.


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 6, 2010)

this... should be a stalemate... i dont see how either of them can hurt the other.

Magneto only beat FUZE through BFRing her core out of her body. He cannot do the same to Accel, who can resist teleportation just like himself.

Plus Angelerator is stronger than FUZE.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 6, 2010)

lambda said:


> Magneto chucked the planet into the sun?



Can he even do that? Where's he going to keep stuff then?

That pic is Ultimate Magneto OP.


----------



## Veikuri (Nov 6, 2010)

Here we go again?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 6, 2010)

Disregarding the fact that Angelerator has no feats outside tanking a Eurasia busting blast without vector powers......

Does magneto even have a way to get past Accelerators Vector Field?


----------



## Veikuri (Nov 6, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> Disregarding the fact that Angelerator has no feats outside tanking a Eurasia busting blast without vector powers......
> 
> Does magneto even have a way to get past Accelerators Vector Field?



What exactly is a Vector Field?


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 6, 2010)

Even if magneto cant pass it, Accelerator has literaly no way to break magneto shield.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 6, 2010)

Veikuri said:


> What exactly is a Vector Field?



The barrier around Accelerators body which reflects attacks back at the attacker.

Here's his profile


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 7, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> Disregarding the fact that Angelerator has no feats outside tanking a Eurasia busting blast without vector powers......
> 
> Does magneto even have a way to get past Accelerators Vector Field?



we can just powerscale for angelerator...



Xelloss said:


> Even if magneto cant pass it, Accelerator has literaly no way to break magneto shield.



basically this, a two way stalemate. How strong is magneto's shield again, iirc it could tank lifewiping or sumthing, though i could be totally wrong.


----------



## Shiorin (Nov 7, 2010)

No need for powerscaling or feat speculation.

That force bubble from Magneto is just an extremely strong magnetic field, right? He doesn't have inexplicable magic or true TK. If Accelerator, while a regular psychic human, could deflect electrical currents and electromagnetic energy such as visible light, then he can just punk Magneto's magnetic field and flay him alive.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 7, 2010)

What if Magneto orders his forcefield to stay put.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 7, 2010)

Does Magneto have any feats which show him having resistance to having his barrier taken over?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 7, 2010)

Magneto is a fairly high-class energy manipulator who has shown that he can tamper with even something like The Phoenix

taking over his barrier would be a dicey proposition if you're not on his level


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 7, 2010)

Well Nate Grey showed Magneto's powers could be shut off. But he's... quite a skilled and versatile psionic, not to mention powerful.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 7, 2010)

Nate Gray can step out of time and is Herald-level IIRC 

not exactly a fair comparison, yeah


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 7, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Magneto is a fairly high-class energy manipulator who has shown that he can tamper with even something like The Phoenix
> 
> taking over his barrier would be a dicey proposition if you're not on his level



That shows he can take over others powers...but not retake control of his own....

Not that i'm saying accelerator is going to be able to take out his barrier, I'm just seeing if it was even a possibility.

Why would simply attempting to take over his barrier be a risk?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 7, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> That shows he can take over others powers...but not retake control of his own....
> 
> Why would simply attempting to take over his barrier be a risk?



no, it shows he can manipulate energy

what, you don't think he can manipulate his own damn barrier


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 7, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> no, it shows he can manipulate energy
> 
> what, you don't think he can manipulate his own damn barrier



No, and you caught my post before I edited it. I was just asking if it was even a possible to do so.


edit - I mean manipulate his barrier. Sorry, I'm tired.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 7, 2010)

First off you can't powerscale abilities unless the characters have the same ability, don't know if true or not for this case though. Magneto's shield is him using his magnetism to create a shield though he can alter it's properties. He can control his shield just fine due to it's nature.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 7, 2010)

Didn't Magneto mess with Proteus (a reality warper) with his powers a bit ago?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 7, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Didn't Magneto mess with Proteus (a reality warper) with his powers a bit ago?



Yeah, he messed with his energy matrix or some shit like that


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 7, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> First off you can't powerscale abilities unless the characters have the same ability, don't know if true or not for this case though.



It isn't possible to powerscale in this case. Accelerator went from getting beaten by getting his face punched in in darkwing mode without vectors, to being able to tank a blast that would destroy Eurasia without his vectors in angel mode. Major durability difference. So we can't really powerscale in this case.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 7, 2010)

so basically a "needs more feats" kind of thing, like said on the previous page


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 7, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> so basically a "needs more feats" kind of thing, like said on the previous page



Pretty much. Outside of the tanking feat I said above, we don't really know what Angel form Accelerator can do.


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 7, 2010)

in anycase id say all three accels are a draw with magneto.

DW and Angel just increase his physical durability and give him more powers, but none of which can really get to magneto. His defensive Vector capability doesnt really increase, unless you are using MISAKA Network based Accel as the Base. Pre Bullet in the head Accel's computing ability is the same level as darkwing iirc.


----------



## bank9228 (Nov 7, 2010)

were do u guys read toAru? is this the manga version or...?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 7, 2010)

bank9228 said:


> were do u guys read toAru? is this the manga version or...?



We get random translations every once in a while on animesuki forums. And Baka-tsuki.org has most of what is translated on their website.

It's the novel version.


----------



## bank9228 (Nov 7, 2010)

thank you greed


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 7, 2010)

if your jap or chinese you can read the whole series online, though us translators at BT are trying our best to catch up ^.^

speaking of which i think i might do snippets of Gabriel vs FUZE/Accel after exams if it hasnt been done already :/


----------



## Veikuri (Nov 7, 2010)

Hmm the closest thing someone has done vs taking over Magneto's shield was when Thor used his hammer to absorb the Magnetic shield. But that was Oldneto.

Xavier was able to break his shield with a highly concentrated full power TK blast too. Left him defensless. This is post #104 tho, but pre-90s Magneto. 


*off the top of my head

But what's stopping him from putting up another? Who knows.


----------



## MisterShin (Nov 7, 2010)

This is a tie until more feats IMO.


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 7, 2010)

Veikuri said:


> Hmm the closest thing someone has done vs taking over Magneto's shield was when Thor used his hammer to absorb the Magnetic shield. But that was Oldneto.
> 
> Xavier was able to break his shield with a highly concentrated full power TK blast too. Left him defensless. This is post #150 tho, but pre-90s Magneto.
> 
> ...



yeah but thats *Xavier*... unless a physical attack of similar caliber could do the same to magneto's shield, in which case how strong is a full power TK blast


----------



## Veikuri (Nov 8, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> yeah but thats *Xavier*... unless a physical attack of similar caliber could do the same to magneto's shield, in which case how strong is a full power TK blast



Idk, I never read much post 2002-2008 X-Men, but back then he hardly ever used that type of power before. Someone was controlling him for him to release that kind of power at Magneto. I'm sure there are lots who could rival that type of power tho.


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 8, 2010)

how strong would it be, and could a physical attack get past magneto's barrier?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 8, 2010)

Physical attacks not being Class 100 by Marvel standards need not qualify for a shot against Magneto's barrier.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 8, 2010)

Magneto rapes


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 8, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Physical attacks not being Class 100 by Marvel standards need not qualify for a shot against Magneto's barrier.


how about a petaton-exaton level attack?


Endless Mike said:


> Magneto rapes



do elaborate


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 8, 2010)

some Marvel Class 100s can shatter a planet through sheer physical force


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> some Marvel Class 100s can shatter a planet through sheer physical force



yeah but thats like the high level of class 100s.

isnt like the hulk class 100? (my knowledge is sketchy here)

i dont remember him bashing planets to bits.


----------



## Pika305 (Nov 8, 2010)

He did get launch and smash up a meteor 2x the size of earth and him matching blows with other high class 100 and sometime overpowering them...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 8, 2010)

I think even base Hulk is Class 100.


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 8, 2010)

I recall base hulk is class 80


----------



## Es (Nov 8, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> I recall base hulk is class 80


Savage merged and gravage is 90, Gray Hulk is 70


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 8, 2010)

Pika305 said:


> He did get launch and smash up a *meteor 2x the size of earth* and him matching blows with other high class 100 and sometime overpowering them...



thats not really a meteor then is it.

more like a fucking planet @.@


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 8, 2010)

Ever since Planet Hulk base Hulk has been class 100.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 8, 2010)

when you break the lithosphere by walking on it two steps, then you get a class named after yourself thank you very much


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 9, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> when you break the lithosphere by walking on it two steps, then you get a class named after yourself thank you very much



Quoted for truth. That was a whole new level of ridiculous.


----------



## MisterShin (Nov 10, 2010)

Pika305 said:


> He did get launch and smash up a meteor 2x the size of earth and him matching blows with other high class 100 and sometime overpowering them...





pikachuwei said:


> thats not really a meteor then is it.
> 
> more like a fucking planet @.@



I think all it would need is a moon to be a planet. lol
On a more serious note, it probably does not posses the characteristics to be considered a planet, even though it is so large.


----------

